# Air Cooled H&M



## chads (Aug 22, 2011)

I want my second engine to be an air cooled. 

Has anyone had any experience with the Martin Models Gade? I was wondering how the castings and prints are.

Any other suggestions on a air cooled besides a Red Wing (I think its too big for my lathe)

Thanks,
Don
(Chads)


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 22, 2011)

The aircooled "Little Brother" is not that big, Linley are doing it now.

Or what about an air cooled Domestic, I've just started on teh stovepipe and the castings look OK not put tool to metal yet though.



J


----------



## Jack (Aug 22, 2011)

I built a Gade from Gary Martin and it was a very nice kit of castings and the plans were easy to follow. I sincerely hope this doesn't upset anyone or offend anybody but it probably will. 

Jack


----------



## chads (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks great Jack. Why would it offend ??? I must be missing something...


...and thanks Jason. This is why I'm asking, I have never seen that one before.


----------



## metalmad (Aug 22, 2011)

Jack  said:
			
		

> I built a Gade from Gary Martin and it was a very nice kit of castings and the plans were easy to follow. I sincerely hope this doesn't upset anyone or offend anybody but it probably will.
> 
> Jack


That's a lovely little engine Jack
Great job
Pete


----------



## dparker (Aug 22, 2011)

Chads: Hello, glad you are into model building. I have a suggestion for you if you are willing to make a H&M aircooled engine from stock instead of castings. I did this because it was much cheaper and if (no) when I screwed up I could take another piece of stock and make the part again.
I made The 6 cycle Hit & Miss out of Home shop Machinist in the early 90's. I see other models of it at a couple of shows I go to each year.

[youtube=425,350][/youtube]http://youtu.be/1yU-_-MXy3k
Good Luck in finding something you like------don


----------



## doc1955 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm with Don the six cycle engine is a nice little engine and a good little runner.
I know I enjoyed building it and as Don said I liked the idea that if I messed up a piece I could just grab another piece of stock and give it another try. Here is my version of it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6PJ2jZyoyc[/ame]


----------



## chads (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I'm going with the Gade. It looks like you can order individual parts from Martin Models too. 

But I have never screwed up a part before :big:

Chads


----------

